# How do I fit a used Powermax HD 828 in my SUV?



## Lilmanmgf (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm looking at buying a used power max hd 828. The ceiling height in my car is 29". I'm thinking I can remove the wheels, the chute, and the cute ring gear to fit in my car during transport. The chute looks like it only has three bolts to remove, and the wheels are pretty straightforward.

Does anyone have advice on how to remove the chute gearbox pole? I can take off the cover and remove the gears, but it looks like the pole itself might be an issue when it comes to height.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome! To SBF.

These are the times you may want to rent a Home Depot truck or give a neighbor with a truck a few dollars to help.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Very simple. Remove chute and remove upper handle bars where they connect with lower handle bars.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be calling in a favor with a relative or friend who has a trailer or some way to haul it.

I assist may family and friends with my 30 + year old aluminum trailer ... one of the best things I ever bought in my life


----------



## Lilmanmgf (Nov 6, 2021)

This is a bit longer of a haul (1.5 hours) than I want to call a favor in for. I took a look at the parts diagram, and if I can remove the chute, chute weld, and wheels it will fit no problem. The wheels look easy, the chute looks like two bolts. It looks like the chute weld is only two nuts (#15), anyone no the best way to access this?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

When you take the wheels off, before you put them on, grease the axle with synthetic grease, I use Lubriplate, lithium grease, or graphite Never-Seize. Hope you get the wheels off.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Keep in mind that puppy will be about 300 lb so make sure you bring the hulk if you go the truck route.


----------



## Lilmanmgf (Nov 6, 2021)

Don't tell me the odds... It took a little longer than expected but at the end of the day was only about eight bolts that needed to be removed. To the hulk comment, yes it was heavy as hell. For future reference I only had about 29 in of ceiling height in my car.

*







*


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Where there is a will, there is a way


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done ......


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i always put them in the other way. i try to disassemble as little as possible but when you put handle bars in first but i think my suv may have a bit more clearance than yours. i did help someone load a snowblower into into a honda CRV and it actually fit pretty nicely. the chutes on some of the newer machines can be too tall but most times the rest fit by just tilting the handle bars forward over the middle row of seats.


----------



## Smsimpson (Feb 22, 2021)

One of many reasons why a mini van is much more practical than an suv. Vertical height is more like 40 inches!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, my brother took his home to mass in his mini van ..... Lots of room in those things..... Like a covered trailer almost .. Lol


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ya minivans would definitely work good for transporting a snowblower and also get decent fuel mileage if driven nicely. i had considered buying a mini van at one point but ended up with a big v8 powered 2 door SUV instead. it definitely has some benefits.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, mini vans are pretty handy, I had 2 Dodge Caravans back in the 90's, a 92 and a 97.

The previous owner of my 1974 10000 series delivered it in a Caravan, it fit no problem, he even had a couple of 2X6's to roll it out the back.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the new ones are just a lot nicer with the stow and go seating so you don't have to completely remove the seats which is a pain especially if you don't have a garage to easily store them in.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1







*


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy & wolfie, your vehicle conversation brought back an old commercial memory...


----------



## Lilmanmgf (Nov 6, 2021)

It ended up being a pretty good deal. It's a 1 year old HD 828 OAE that they used maybe 4 times last year. I ended up paying $700.


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

My advice for this general situation (moving some piece of unwieldy equipment in a passenger car) is to find the owner's manual for the model in question or any similar machine. Probably the manual has assembly instructions, so just follow those in reverse to reduce the machine to manageable chunks.


----------



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

How about one of those hitch cargo carriers w/ramp?
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...yiaS3miEbUaBdMxUNUBoCcpwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

